

Google, Microsoft and Others Delve Deeper Into Cloud Storage for Businesses - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/26/technology/google-microsoft-and-others-delve-deeper-into-cloud-storage-for-businesses.html

======
SeanDav
Not sure that anyone outside of the USA is going to trust important data to
any USA company. Speaking for myself, I wouldn't trust these companies with my
important business data, even if I lived in the USA.

~~~
Aldo_MX
You could always encrypt the data before uploading it. I see cloud storage as
an extra backup method.

